# Adobe free Aperture to Lightroom Importer



## clee01l (Oct 16, 2014)

Adobe has released a free plugin to import your Aperture and iPhoto libraries into your Lightroom Catalog.
https://creative.adobe.com/addons/products/3213#.VD_8wWTF93_

*Description*
Easily migrate your existing Aperture and iPhoto libraries into Lightroom with this Lightroom plug-in. The following data from your Aperture and iPhoto libraries will be imported into Lightroom: 

· Flags 
· Star Ratings 
· Keywords 
· GPS Data 
· Rejects 
· Hidden Files 
· Color Labels* 
· Stacks* 
· Face Tags* 

*Color Labels, Stacks, and Face Tags will be imported as Lightroom keywords. 

Since adjustments to photos made in Aperture and iPhoto can not be read into Lightroom, this plug-in will import both the original images and copies of the images that have adjustments applied. 

This plugin requires Lightroom 5.6 or later and works on Mac only. 
Language . . .


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 16, 2014)

Victoria has already got a "how to..." blog post available on her web-site:

Ready to move on from Aperture or iPhoto?


----------

